# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Θέλω να περάσει....

## Maria A.

Δεν αξίζει πλέον να γράψω όλα μου τα συμπτώματα. Αν κάποιος θέλει να δει ας ανατρέξει σε προηγούμενο ποστ. Έχω κουραστεί ψυχικά πλέον. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν έχω κάτι ή όχι. Και δεν μπορώ να ζω με αυτήν την ανησυχία. Τη θέλω τη ζωή μου και φοβάμαι να μην την χάσω από κάτι που δεν πρόλαβα. Οι πόνοι συνεχίζονται. Κάνω περισσότερες προσπάθειες αλλά αυτοί εκεί. Και τι ζητάω στην τελική; Απλά να επιστρέψει η ζωή μου στο νορμάλ όπως ήταν πριν δύο χρόνια. Να είναι ένας χαρούμενος άνθρωπος. Να ζω. Κι όμως ρε παιδιά.. Αυτό το πράγμα ο,τι και αν είναι, δεν λέει να φύγει. Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο που δεν ξέρω πλέον τι άλλο να κάνω. Δεν νιώθω ότι έχω πράγματα μέσα μου να βγάλω ώστε να κάνω ανούσιες συνεδρίες με κάποιον ψυχολόγο. Δεν ξέρω σε τι άλλο γιατρό να πάω για εξετάσεις για να μου πει ότι δεν έχω τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω και τι όχι. Θέλω απλά να ζήσω μια όμορφη ζωή χωρίς αυτό το μαρτύριο..

----------


## DelMem201217a

Καλημέρα...

----------


## Maria A.

Καλημέρα! Ο γιατρός μου έδωσε εξετάσεις για γαστρίτιδα και περιμένω αποτελέσματα. Σίγουρα παίζει κάτι με το στομάχι.

----------


## DelMem201217a

..........

----------


## Maria A.

Ναι. Είναι και αυτό ένα από τα πολλά.

----------


## DelMem201217a

Είχα κι εγώ στο παρελθόν τα ίδια. Θα θελα να μιλήσουμε κάπου εκτός αν θες. (Απλά δε θέλω από εδώ μήπως αναγνωριστώ).

----------


## Maria A.

Δεν νιώθω ιδιαίτερα άνετα να μιλάω σε πιο προσωπικό επίπεδο με άτομα που δεν γνωρίζω για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Αλλά όπως και να έχει σε ευχαριστώ για την πρόταση και το ενδιαφέρον σου! Αν δεν νιώθεις άνετα να μοιραστείς κάτι παραπάνω εδώ είναι απόλυτα σεβαστό.

----------


## DelMem201217a

...........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

να πιστεψεις τους ανθρωπους γυρω σου και να υποψαζεσε οτι αποφευγει να σε πλησιασει.

ο τροχος θα γυρισει και θα νιωσεις ανετα αρκει να το πιστευεις.

----------


## Maria A.

Με συγχωρείς αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο άλλαξες το μήνυμα σου.

----------


## Maria A.

Καλησπέρα Αλέξανδρε! Προσπαθώ με όλη μου την ψυχή να πιστέψω πως τίποτα δεν συμβαίνει αλλά όλο και κάτι έρχεται να μου επιβεβαιώσει το αντίθετο. Είναι κουραστικό πλέον. :(

----------


## makis1984

Δεν στεναχωριεσαι που χανεις χρονο απο τη ζωη σου;

----------


## makis1984

Και σε μενα κανω αυτη την ερωτηση πολλες φορες για να πεισω τον εαυτο μου πως πρεπει να απομακρυνω τις ασχημες σκεψεις και να ΖΗΣΩ. Ακομα και τον υπνο μας χανουμε.Καποτε λατρευα τον υπνο,εβλεπα ομορφα ονειρα...Κανεις ψυχολογος δεν θα διωξει τους "εφιαλτες" μας,αν δεν το πιστεψουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι πρωτα

----------


## Maria A.

Αν στεναχωριέμαι λέει; Δεν φαντάζεσαι! Κι εγώ έτσι ήμουν. Απολάμβανα την κάθε στιγμή. Δεν έχανα ευκαιρία για βόλτες, ταξίδια, δραστηριότητες. Και ξαφνικά τα έχασα όλα και το ίδιο μου το σώμα δεν μου επιτρέπει να κάνω τίποτα. Πώς καταφέρνουμε να το πιστέψουμε; Αυτό είναι το θέμα.

----------


## DelMem201217a

Αν περιμένεις ετσι να περάσει, θα περιμένεις μια ζωή. Λυπάμαι που στο λέω. Το πολύ πολύ καποτε να καταληξεις στα ψυχοφάρμακα, και μπορεί και χωρίς τη θέλησή σου όταν κάποιοι βαρεθούν να σε βλέπουν έτσι.

----------


## Maria A.

Και η συμβουλή σου ποια είναι δηλαδή;

----------


## DelMem201217a

Άρχισε να μαθαίνεις τι έχεις πρώτα, και μετά πώς να το αντιμετωπίσεις. Ξεκίνα με το εξής απλό: Δυο χρόνια δεν πέρασε, αρα δεν περνάει ετσι απο μόνο του. Από κει ξεκινάνε όλα.

----------


## Maria A.

Είναι σαν να μου λες πως δεν προσπάθησα καθόλου. Το τι εχω; Απροσδιόριστο μετα από όλα αυτά. Το πώς να το αντιμετωπίσω; Δοκίμασα χίλιους δυο τρόπους. Και; Και τίποτα.

----------


## Maria A.

Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο για τον οποίο άλλαξες τα σχόλια σου.

----------


## DelMem201217a

Μη δινεις σημασία.. απλα φαινοταν σαν να κανω διαγνωση με την ερώτηση εκεινη. Θα θελες μήπως να πεις με τι τροπους προσπαθησες;

----------


## Maria A.

Με ψυχολόγους, με ψυχιάτρους, με ομοιοπαθητικούς, μόνη μου, με τα πάντα.

----------


## Magdalinx

Μαρία, κατανοώ απόλυτα την ανησυχία σου, όπως και εγώ παρόμοια μπορεί να έχω ανησυχησει πολύ όταν έχω συμπτωματα αλλά δεν βρίσκουν την αιτιολογία... Λοιπόν, κάτι που μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει είναι ένα πρόγραμμα.. Μπορείς ας πούμε να καθιερώσεις μια μέρα της βδομάδας πχ την Παρασκευη όπου μπορείς να επισκέπτεσαι έναν ιατρό ή θα το ψάχνεις περαιτέρω και θα επιτρέπεις στον εαυτό σου να ασχολείται και να ανησυχεί με την αρωστοφοβία.. Μια φορά τη βδομάδα είναι αρκετή άλλωστε ώστε με τον καιρό να ιχνηλατήσεις όλο σου το σώμα ώστε να είσαι και πλέον σίγουρη σιγά σιγά ότι εν τέλει είναι ή δεν είναι κάτι οργανικό.. 

Όμως καλώς ή κακώς υπάρχουν και τα ψυχοσωματικά, δηλαδή το άγχος, η θλίψη κλπ υπάρχει περίπτωση να προκαλούν έντονους πόνους στο κεφάλι και πολλά άλλα.... Προσωπικά, όταν έχω πολύ άγχος έχω συνήθως και έντονο πονοκεφαλο πχ. Η συναισθηματική διάθεση επηρεάζει άμεσα το σώμα.. 
Οπότε αφιέρωσε άλλη μια μέρα της βδομάδας που θα ασχολείσαι με την ψυχολογική σου διάθεση και κατά πόσο εκείνη επηρεάζει το σώμα σου, είτε επισκπτόμενη έναν ψυχολογο είτε διερευνόντας τα συναισθηματά σου σε κάθε κατάσταση.. Σαν να τεστάρεις τον εαυτό σου σε διάφορες συνθήκες..
Τέλος μπορείς μπορείς να κρατήσεις ένα ημερολόγιο στο οποίο να γράφεις στο τέλος κάθε μέρας πότε ένιωσες έντονο πόνο, που βρισκόσουν και τι προηγήθηκε.. 
Κατα τα αλλα τις υπόλοιπες 5 μέρες τις βδομάδας επετρεψε στον εαυτό σου να είναι πιο ξενοιαστη.. Δηλαδή υιοθετώντας ενα πρόγραμμα θα κουμαντάρεις την γενικευμένη αυτή ανησυχία σου.. Κατατάλλα προσπάθησε να δημιουργείς ποιοτικές σχέσεις, να έρχεσαι κοντά με αξιολογους ανθρώπους γιατί οι ανθρώπινες σχέσεις είναι ζωτικό κομμάτι του ευ- ζειν.. Και κάνε και κανα χόμπυ να ξεχνιέσαι.. Αυτά θα σου λεγα εγώ, οπωσδήποτε πρόγραμμα!!!

----------


## Maria A.

Πολύ ωραία και σωστά θεωρώ αυτά που λες. Πονάω όμως κάθε μέρα. Δεν βγαίνω από το σπίτι γιατί στα πέντε μέτρα με πιάνει πόνος στο στήθος και δύσπνοια. Θέλω να κάνω πράγματα αλλά πλέον βλέπω πως το ίδιο μου το σώμα δεν μου τα επιτρέπει..

----------


## DelMem201217a

Μαρία συγνώμη αλλα δε νομίζω να ειναι ψυχολογικο. Απο κει ξεκινάνε τα παντα. Μπορεις σε παρακαλώ να γραψεις πώς ξεκινησε; Πόσο καιρό ενιωσες να χανεις δυναμεις μεχρι να "πεσεις" εντελώς;

----------


## Maria A.

Ξεκίνησε με ζαλάδες όταν ήμουν σε εξωτερικούς χώρους. Πέρασαν 4-5 μήνες μέχρι να αρχίσουν όλα τα άλλα.

----------


## Maria A.

Τι εννοείς από εκεί ξεκινάνε τα πάντα;

----------


## DelMem201217a

Εννοώ ότι όταν έχεις όρεξη να κανεις πράματα αλλά σε πιανει δυσπνοια, (πιθανον) θα πει δυλειτουργία του καρδιοαναπνευστικού, όχι ψυχογενης δύσπνοια. Εβαλα το πιθανον γιατι απαγορεύεται η κάθε είδους διάγνωση.

----------


## Maria A.

Ναι αλλά έχω πάει σε παθολόγους, καρδιολόγους, έκανα υπερήχους, καρδιογράφημα, αξονική, μαγνητική. Τι στο καλό;

----------


## DelMem201217a

Ναι από κει ξεκινάνε όλα. Ότι ξερεις ότι δεν εχεις ψυχολογικά, πας στον καρδιολογο και σου λεει τίποτα δε βρισκω, πηγαινε στον ψυχιατρο ... Και μετα με το ζόρι βαφτίζεσαι ψυχασθενης (προσοχή δεν το λέω ρατσιστικά). Ε και μετά είτε ξοδευεις τα λεφτά σου σε βελονισμό μέχρι να καταλαβεις ότι δε σε βοηθησε, είτε πας σε ψυχολόγους είτε, ειτε.. αλλά τελικο αποτέλεσμα μηδέν. Και το θέμα ειναι ότι υπάρχει όρεξη για τα παντα, αλλά αυτη η ρημαδα η δυσπνοια σε αποτρέπει, και βλέπεις το χρόνο να περνάει, και σου πεφτει η ψυχολογία ως αποτέλεσμα ότι δε βρισκεις λυση τόσο καιρό

----------


## Maria A.

Με λίγα λόγια μου λες πως όλες οι εξετάσεις που έκανα και όλοι οι γιατροί που πήγα υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην βρήκαν το πρόβλημα ενώ όντως υπάρχει;

----------


## Magdalinx

Τι πόνους εχεις? Εννοώ μια μέρα στο σπιτι είναι σίγουρο πως θα σε πιάσει πονος και πόσο συχνά?
Επιπλέον, όταν επιχειρήσεις να βγεις έξω θα νιώσεις πάντα κάποιο πονο?

----------


## Theojamaica

Καλησπέρα.

Τελικά με τις εξετάσεις για την γαστρίτιδα τι έγινε?Με ενδιαφέρει γιατί έχω παρόμοιο ιστορικό.

Στάλθηκε από το TA-1020 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Maria A.

Μπορεί και κάθε μέρα πλέον. Ναι και μεσα στο σπίτι. Όταν βγαίνω έξω δεν είναι στάνταρ. Κάποιες φορές με πιάνει και κάποιες όχι.

----------


## Maria A.

Θα χρειαστούν επαναληπτικές.

----------

